# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Alternatieve geneeswijze en spiritualiteit >  Positieve ervaring acupunctuur

## Frans Kooreman

Als alternatieve therapeut en bestuurslid van de De Nederlandse Chiropractoren Associatie (NCA) heb ik in de afgelopen 15 jaar, met succes acupunctuur toegepast bij een breed scala aan lichamelijke klachten en problemen. Voorbeelden hiervan zijn: verminderen van chronische pijnklachten, verhelpen van slaapproblemen en om spanningen en stress weg te nemen.

Veel mensen die hiervoor bij mij in de praktijk komen hebben ooit te horen gekregen dat ze hun klachten alleen nog kunnen verminderen met behulp van reguliere medicatie. Symptoombestrijding m.b.v. medicijnen is tegenwoordig een trend en geen enkele arts die hen doorverwijst naar een therapeut voor acupunctuur om de oorzaak van hun klachten aan te pakken. Volgens westerse medische principes en onderzoek helpt acupunctuur niet, omdat het zogenaamd niet wetenschappelijk te bewijzen is.

Natuurlijk is een oosterse geneeswijze moeilijk te verklaren vanuit de westerse geneeskunde, maar na anderhalf decennium positieve praktijkervaringen met acupunctuur kan ik zeggen dat het wel helpt en zelfs effectiever is dan reguliere medicatie. 

Acupunctuur is een alternatieve geneeswijze gebaseerd op oosterse medische principes en onderzoek en werkt vanuit het belang van acupunctuurpunten, meridianen (banen waar energie door stroomt) en het voorzichtig toepassen van dunne naaldjes om energiestroming te stimuleren. Zo worden blokkades opgeheven en kunnen voedingstoffen beter de plekken bereiken waar ze nodig zijn. Het afweer- en immuunsysteem verbeterd en pijnklachten verminderen, doordat het lichaam zichzelf vrij kan herstellen.

Door behandeling met acupunctuur heeft men na enkele sessies al duidelijk vermindering van klachten! Medicijngebruik kan worden gestaakt en de algehele welzijn verbeterd door acupunctuur. Er zijn misschien wel reguliere medicijnen die een beetje effectief zijn, maar met acupunctuur wordt je echt van je klachten verholpen! Het is niet voor niets de meest populaire alternatieve geneeswijze in Nederland. Het kent bovendien geen onbekende bijwerkingen zoals bij medicatie, omdat het al 4000 jaar onderzocht en toegepast wordt. 

De kennis van acupunctuurpunten en het belang van meridianen die wordt onderwezen door acupuncturisten, is van onmisbaar belang in de geneeskunde van de 21e eeuw. Ik raad dus alle mensen met bovenstaande klachten, geen reguliere medicatie, maar juist acupunctuur aan.

----------

